# WTF is this - cardboard speakers



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.fashionationstyle.com/products.asp?product_id=100243&dept_id=100003&parent_id=100003

I know I should not take my environment for granted and recycle when I can, but this is going too far. The add does say "they sound great" though. I wonder what the frequency response plot looks like .

Just some more useless drivel...

Ge0


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i bet they sound good to people who have their head so far up their ass they wouldn't know good sound if it kicked them in the crotch!


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks real dicey, Seem like they would buzz and rattlequite a bit.


----------



## Octopus Jonny (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like those could use some resin! Of course, it'd have to be uhhh... "green"?


----------



## Alfakeeper (Dec 20, 2007)

I bet these sound like a set of Bose, and yes I think bose sound like they are a cardboard box with little tonal accuracy.

Will


----------

